# Showed proficiency tonight !



## manofsteel219 (May 13, 2015)

Was all nervous in front the brothers ....I stumbled once and my cable tow picked me up after that i took off like a jet....I was even helping the Sr. Ask the questions when he lost his spot ....Ive accomplished alot in life..tonight felt so good to accomplish something to this caliber ......Being raised on the 27th and cant wait !


----------



## Elijah Lockley (May 14, 2015)

I recieved my FC Monday night


----------



## manofsteel219 (May 15, 2015)

Elijah Lockley said:


> I recieved my FC Monday night


Congrads Brother.....
You get your little pocket book yet ?


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 15, 2015)

Well done brother your almost there the best is yet to come


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 17, 2015)

What do you mean your cable tow picked you up....i know what oregon and new Mexico afam call a cable tow and it can't pick you up ....


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 17, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What do you mean your cable tow picked you up....i know what oregon and new Mexico afam call a cable tow and it can't pick you up ....


Go visit a Prince Hall Lodge on a night they are doing degree work on more than 1 candidate .


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (May 18, 2015)

Think of it as "One Class, One Voice".  Though it may be a class of two, three or more, as cabletows, they are as one.  Each should know the others as he knows himself and each should be able and willing to pick up a worthy brother when he falters.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 19, 2015)

So the other members off the class are ur cable tows?  That's odd as the cable tow is used to control


----------



## manofsteel219 (May 27, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> So the other members off the class are ur cable tows?  That's odd as the cable tow is used to control


In my short time , I've learned there are many meaning to everything !


----------

